# Pro-12™ Vari-row System (vrs) Cotton Picker



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The lastest "Cotton Pickin" John Deere for 2004. :thumbsup: 

click here


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*We don't see*

machines like that down here you have to go up to north Louisiana to see that. Down here its all sugar cane and lots of it. They use something like that but entirely different.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: We don't see*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *They use something like that but entirely different.
> Jody *


??????????????
Explain Please?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: We don't see*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *??????????????
> Explain Please? *



You know.........It's the same, only different.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*here are*

some pictures of sugarcane harvesters
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*anotherone*

herers another
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

One more
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It looks closer to a corn picker IMHO!


----------

